# Force Feeding



## andynic07 (Sep 5, 2016)

This is how I force feed when required. https://vimeo.com/181420865


----------



## Norm (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow! That's certainly quicker than how I do it.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 5, 2016)

Excellent, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wallo (Sep 7, 2016)

Love the 'Jays' pumping in the background


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 7, 2016)

That's a great idea Andy (I presume ). Do you have any trouble with the super-fine teeth of juvies catching on the plastic syringe body? Would a piece of glass tubing with the ends heated to smooth them off be just as good?

Jamie


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 7, 2016)

Great video, nice quick and easy 

I've had hatchies bring back up food that isn't pushed down far enough, do you have that issue with this method?

Especially good considering people are starting to get eggs now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2016)

[MENTION=41820]pythoninfinite[/MENTION] I have not had issues yet with the teeth , you can feel them on the plastic but they haven't stuck yet. It is quite hard plastic. 
[MENTION=35057]kittycat17[/MENTION] I occasionally have them spit the food out but mostly they keep it down. I think that because it is so quick they don't stress as much so more likely to swallow. The cases that spit the food out I leave for a few days or so and then try again with a gentle massage of the food item into the gut. 

Cheers 
Andy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 7, 2016)

andynic07 said:


> [MENTION=41820]pythoninfinite[/MENTION] I have not had issues yet with the teeth , you can feel them on the plastic but they haven't stuck yet. It is quite hard plastic.
> [MENTION=35057]kittycat17[/MENTION] I occasionally have them spit the food out but mostly they keep it down. I think that because it is so quick they don't stress as much so more likely to swallow. The cases that spit the food out I leave for a few days or so and then try again with a gentle massage of the food item into the gut.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Awesome! Yeah it's definitely faster than massaging it down so I would think that would have an affect!  thanks for the reply  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

